

In House, Tweets Fly Over Web Plan  - edw519
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/13/washington/13cong.html

======
DanielBMarkham
Lotta good topics in this one: role of government in controlling speech,
rumors versus reality, use of web sites as proof of tech-savvy ("I use
Digg...").

Pelosi and several other house leaders have said that they want to look into
re-instating the fairness doctrine -- which basically puts a government
official in charge of determining whether users of the public airwaves are
acting fair or not. It was a doctrine from the 1950s when you only got 3
channels of TV at your house.

This relationship of government to technology is so critical, yet it seems
like all we nerds get is sloganeering and pandering. It'd be great to see some
proposed constitutional amendments extending our rights in this new era.

~~~
ckinnan
We already have the Constitutional amendment.

"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or
prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or
of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to
petition the Government for a redress of grievances."

The challenge is protecting it.

